# 322 not picking up new channels



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

I am having trouble with my 322 picking up channels in my package. Yesterday I upgraded my programing 722 caught the channels instantaneously but not my 322. I ran a check switch, but still nothing. Any ideas, other than unplugging the receiver? (I went from Dish introduction to AT 250)


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

What new programming 722 is HD 322 is not so no HD channels on the 322


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

davejacobson said:


> What new programming 722 is HD 322 is not so no HD channels on the 322


 Like I said, I upgraded my core programing package and its not picking up the new channels.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Make sure your guide is on All Chan or All Sub. You may need to call Dish back to have them send an authorization hit.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

Fixed.... E* CS just had to update the receivers software


----------

